# VZW 4G Network



## stvnx7 (Aug 15, 2011)

Hey guys, I hope I'm posting this to the correct thread. Anyway, my 4G seems to be out. I'm in NYC. Anyone else experiencing problems? Trying to figure out if it's just me / my phone or if there is an issue with the VZW network in my area.


----------



## KGBxxx (Jul 13, 2011)

My 4g in suburbs of Detroit has been going in and out constantly for about a month now. Its getting ridiculous. Thinking about calling to get a credit to my account or something. Never had issues before. Hate Verizon!

Sent from my ADR6400L using Tapatalk 2


----------



## Hellboy (May 8, 2012)

NYC is known for 4g not to work right. I know my mom went there last year with her 3g phone and she had connection issues. So doubt its your phone.

Sent from my ADR6400L using Tapatalk 2


----------



## stvnx7 (Aug 15, 2011)

It wasn't even going in and out for me - just consistent 3G.

However, as of 3PM it's come back. We'll see how long it lasts. First time I've seen 4G icon in about 2 days so hopefully it's fixed.


----------



## checho408 (Jul 5, 2012)

I been having the same issue also for about a month also


----------



## pandacrx (Aug 2, 2011)

I also have been having this issue it's really annoying.


----------



## afrchutch (Dec 21, 2011)

Yup same here in Salt Lake City. On off on off on off. Very annoying! I'm ready for sprint!

Sent from my ADR6400L using Tapatalk 2


----------



## 3vohusker (Aug 27, 2011)

stvnx7 said:


> Hey guys, I hope I'm posting this to the correct thread. Anyway, my 4G seems to be out. I'm in NYC. Anyone else experiencing problems? Trying to figure out if it's just me / my phone or if there is an issue with the VZW network in my area.


I'm out in Long Island and I am having no plms with 4G at all. 
Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using RootzWiki


----------



## dvgb173 (Jun 8, 2011)

4G problems in Albany, NY today. Worked ok earlier. 
Not getting Google lock, (4 or 3G) even though I'm signed in.

Doug B.


----------

